# CT PE Exam



## rmmedina1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello...

Anyone out there ever take the PE exam in Hartford CT area? Any tips or tricks regarding parking, hotels (super 8...is it safe?)

Do they allow reference books into the exam that are collections of problems (ie CERM's practice problems book? Schaum's Outlines?)

I received a list of references that are allowed (bound only)...but nothing regarding the types of books.

Just trying to get a feel for what I can bring and what to expect. I'm not from the area.

Thanks in advance for anything!

M


----------

